# Domestic Violence and Abuse



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 27, 2009)

Domestic Violence and Abuse
_Bipolar Chick Blog_
Wednesday, February 25th, 2009 

If you think your spouse or partner is abusive, or you suspect that someone you know is in an abusive relationship, review the red flags and other information on domestic abuse and violence covered in this article. Not all abuse involves physical threat; emotional abuse can also leave deep and lasting scars. Recognizing the warning signs and symptoms of spousal abuse is the first step, but taking action is the most important step in breaking free.

Domestic abuse, also known as spousal abuse, occurs when one person in an intimate relationship or marriage tries to dominate and control the other person. An abuser doesn?t ?play fair.? He or she uses fear, guilt, shame, and intimidation to wear you down and gain complete power over you. He or she may threaten you, hurt you, or hurt those around you. Domestic abuse that includes physical violence is called domestic violence.

Victims of domestic abuse or domestic violence may be men or women, although women are more commonly victimized. (Note: this article will use the pronoun ?he? for convenience only.)  This abuse happens among heterosexual couples and in same-sex partnerships. Except for the gender difference, domestic abuse doesn?t discriminate. It happens within all age ranges, ethnic backgrounds, and financial levels. The abuse may occur during a relationship, while the couple is breaking up, or after the relationship has ended.

Despite what many people believe, domestic violence is not due to the abuser?s loss of control over his behavior. In fact, violence is a deliberate choice made by the abuser in order to take control over his wife or partner.

*Violent Behavior is an Abuser?s Choice*
Reasons we know an abuser?s behaviors are not about anger and rage:


He does not batter other individuals - the boss who does not give him time off or the gas station attendant that spills gas down the side of his car. He waits until there are no witnesses and abuses the person he says he loves. 
If you ask an abused woman, ?can he stop when the phone rings or the police come to the door?? She will say ?yes?. Most often when the police show up, he is looking calm, cool and collected and she is the one who may look hysterical. If he were truly ?out of control? he would not be able to stop himself when it is to his advantage to do so. 
The abuser very often escalates from pushing and shoving to hitting in places where the bruises and marks will not show. If he were ?out of control? or ?in a rage? he would not be able to direct or limit where his kicks or punches land.
*Source:* Mid-Valley Women?s Crisis Service

Spousal abuse and battery are used for one purpose: to gain and maintain total control over the victim. In addition to physical violence, abusers use the following tactics to exert power over their wives or partners:


Dominance - Abusive individuals need to feel in charge of the relationship. They will make decisions for you and the family, tell you what to do, and expect you to obey without question. Your abuser may treat you like a servant, child, or even as his possession. 

Humiliation - An abuser will do everything he can to make you feel bad about yourself, or defective in some way. After all, if you believe you?re worthless and that no one else will want you, you?re less likely to leave. Insults, name-calling, shaming, and public put-downs are all weapons of abuse designed to erode your self-esteem and make you feel powerless. 
Isolation - In order to increase your dependence on him, an abusive partner will cut you off from the outside world. He may keep you from seeing family or friends, or even prevent you from going to work or school. You may have to ask permission to do anything, go anywhere, or see anyone. Source: Domestic Abuse Intervention Project, MN 
Threats - Abusers commonly use threats to keep their victims from leaving or to scare them into dropping charges. Your abuser may threaten to hurt or kill you, your children, other family members, or even pets. He may also threaten to commit suicide, file false charges against you, or report you to child services. 
Intimidation - Your abuser may use a variety of intimation tactics designed to scare you into submission. Such tactics include making threatening looks or gestures, smashing things in front of you, destroying property, hurting your pets, or putting weapons on display. The clear message is that if you don?t obey, there will be violent consequences. 
Denial and blame - Abusers are very good at making excuses for the inexcusable. They will blame their abusive and violent behavior on a bad childhood, a bad day, and even on the victims of their abuse. Your abuser may minimize the abuse or deny that it occurred. He will commonly shift the responsibility onto you: Somehow, his violence and abuse is your fault.
If you feel you are in physical danger immediately call 911 or the National Domestic Violence Hotline at 1-800-787-3224.

Source: Helpguide.org: Mental Health, Relationships, Healthy Lifestyles, Aging


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 27, 2009)

*The Cycle of Violence*

The Cycle of Violence
Thursday, February 26th, 2009 

Domestic abuse falls into a common pattern, or cycle of violence:


Abuse - The abuser lashes out with aggressive or violent behavior. The abuse is a power play designed to show the victim ?who is boss.? 
Guilt - After the abusive episode, the abuser feels guilt, but not over what he?s done to the victim. The guilt is over the possibility of being caught and facing consequences. 
Rationalization or excuses - The abuser rationalizes what he?s done. He may come up with a string of excuses or blame the victim for his own abusive behavior-anything to shift responsibility from himself. 
?Normal? behavior - The abuser does everything he can to regain control and keep the victim in the relationship. He may act as if nothing has happened, or he may turn on the charm. This peaceful honeymoon phase may give the victim hope that the abuser has really changed this time. 
Fantasy and planning - The abuser begins to fantasize about abusing his victim again, spending a lot of time thinking about what she?s done wrong and how he?ll make her pay. Then he makes a plan for turning the fantasy of abuse into reality. 
Set-up - The abuser sets up the victim and puts his plan in motion, creating a situation where he can justify abusing her.
*The Full Cycle of Domestic Violence*
A man abuses his partner. After he hits her, he experiences self-directed guilt. He says, ?I?m sorry for hurting you.? What he does not say is, ?Because I might get caught.? He then rationalizes his behavior by saying that his partner is having an affair with someone. He tells her ?If you weren?t such a worthless whore I wouldn?t have to hit you.? He then acts contrite, reassuring her that he will not hurt her again. He then fantasizes and reflects on past abuse and how he will hurt her again. He plans on telling her to go to the store to get some groceries. What he withholds from her is that she has a certain amount of time to do the shopping. When she is held up in traffic and is a few minutes late, he feels completely justified in assaulting her because ?you?re having an affair with the store clerk.? He has just set her up.

Source: Mid-Valley Women?s Crisis Service

Your abuser?s apologies and loving gestures in between the episodes of abuse can make it difficult to leave. He may make you believe that you are the only person who can help him, that things will be different this time, and that he truly loves you. However, the dangers of staying are real.

Domestic abuse often escalates from threats and verbal abuse to physical violence and even murder. And while physical injury may be the most obvious danger, the emotional and psychological consequences of domestic abuse are also severe. No one deserves this kind of pain-and your first step to breaking free is recognizing that your situation is abusive. Once you acknowledge the reality of the abusive situation, then you can get the help you need.

*Source:* Helpguide.org: Mental Health, Relationships, Healthy Lifestyles, Aging


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 27, 2009)

*Warning Signs and Symptoms of Abusive Relationships*

Warning Signs and Symptoms of Abusive Relationships
Friday, February 27th, 2009 

There are many signs of an abusive relationship. The most significant sign is fear of your partner. Other signs include a partner who belittles you or tries to control you, and feelings of self-loathing, helplessness, and desperation.

To determine whether your relationship is abusive, answer the questions in the table below. The more ?yes? answers, the more likely it is that you?re in an abusive relationship.

*SIGNS OF AN ABUSIVE RELATIONSHIP *
Your Inner Thoughts and Feelings 
Do you:


feel afraid of your partner much of the time? 
avoid certain topics out of fear of angering your partner? 
feel that you can?t do anything right for your partner? 
believe that you deserve to be hurt or mistreated? 
wonder if you?re the one who is crazy? 
feel emotionally numb or helpless?
Does your partner:


humiliate, criticize, or yell at you? 
treat you so badly that you?re embarrassed for your friends or family to see? 
ignore or put down your opinions or accomplishments? 
blame you for his own abusive behavior? 
see you as property or a sex object, rather than as a person?
 
*Your Partner?s Violent Behavior or Threats* 
Does your partner:


have a bad and unpredictable temper? 
hurt you, or threaten to hurt or kill you? 
threaten to take your children away or harm them? 
threaten to commit suicide if you leave? 
force you to have sex? 
destroy your belongings?
Does your partner:


act excessively jealous and possessive? 
control where you go or what you do? 
keep you from seeing your friends or family? 
limit your access to money, the phone, or the car? 
constantly check up on you?
It?s impossible to know with certainty what goes on behind closed doors, but there are some telltale signs and symptoms of domestic violence and abuse. If you witness a number of warning signs in a friend, family member, or co-worker, you can reasonably suspect domestic abuse.


Frequent injuries, with the excuse of ?accidents? 
Frequent and sudden absences from work or school 
Frequent, harassing phone calls from the partner 
Fear of the partner, references to the partner?s anger 
Personality changes (e.g. an outgoing woman becomes withdrawn) 
Excessive fear of conflict 
Submissive behavior, lack of assertiveness 
Isolation from friends and family 
Insufficient resources to live (money, credit cards, car) 
Depression, crying, low self-esteem
Reporting suspected domestic abuse is important. If you?re afraid of getting involved, remember that the report is confidential and everything possible will be done to protect your privacy. You don?t have to give your name, and your suspicions will be investigated before anyone is taken into custody. Most important, you can protect the victim from further harm by calling for help.

See also Domestic Violence and Abuse: Help, Treatment, Intervention, and Prevention 

*Source*: Helpguide.org: Mental Health, Relationships, Healthy Lifestyles, Aging


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 28, 2009)

*Types of Domestic Violence and Abuse*

Types of Domestic Violence and Abuse
Saturday, February 28th, 2009 

There are different types of domestic abuse, including emotional, physical, sexual, and economic abuse. Many abusers behave in ways that include more than one type of domestic abuse, and the boundaries between some of these behaviors may overlap.

*Emotional or psychological abuse*
Emotional or psychological abuse can be verbal or nonverbal. Its aim is to chip away at your feelings of self-worth and independence. If you?re the victim of emotional abuse, you may feel that there is no way out of the relationship, or that without your abusive partner you have nothing. Emotional abuse includes verbal abuse such as yelling, name-calling, blaming, and shaming. Isolation, intimidation, and controlling behavior also fall under emotional abuse. Additionally, abusers who use emotional or psychological abuse often throw in threats of physical violence.

You may think that physical abuse is far worse than emotional abuse, since physical violence can send you to the hospital and leave you with scars. But, the scars of emotional abuse are very real, and they run deep. In fact, emotional abuse can be just as damaging as physical abuse-sometimes even more so. Furthermore, emotional abuse usually worsens over time, often escalating to physical battery.

*Physical abuse*
When people talk about domestic violence, they are often referring to the physical abuse of a spouse or intimate partner. Physical abuse is the use of physical force against someone in a way that injures or endangers that person. There?s a broad range of behaviors that come under the heading of physical abuse, including hitting, grabbing, choking, throwing things, and assault with a weapon.

Physical assault or battering is a crime, whether it occurs inside or outside of the family. The police have the power and authority to protect you from physical attack.

*Sexual abuse*
Sexual abuse is common in abusive relationships. According to the National Coalition Against Domestic Violence, between one-third and one-half of all battered women are raped by their partners at least once during their relationship. Any situation in which you are forced to participate in unwanted, unsafe, or degrading sexual activity is sexual abuse. Forced sex, even by a spouse or intimate partner with whom you also have consensual sex, is an act of aggression and violence. Furthermore, women whose partners abuse them physically and sexually are at a higher risk of being seriously injured or killed.

*Economic or financial abuse*
Remember, an abuser?s goal is to control you, and he will frequently hurt you to do that. In addition to hurting you emotionally and physically, an abusive partner may also hurt you in the pocketbook. Economic of financial abuse includes:


Controlling the finances. 
Withholding money or credit cards. 
Giving you an allowance. 
Making you account for every penny you spend. 
Stealing from you or taking your money. 
Exploiting your assets for personal gain. 
Withholding basic necessities (food, clothes, medications, shelter). 
Preventing you from working or choosing your own career. 
Sabotaging your job (making you miss work, calling constantly)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 28, 2009)

*Related links for domestic abuse and violence*

Related links for domestic abuse and violence

*Domestic violence hotlines and help*
National Domestic Violence Hotline 1-800-799-SAFE (7233) or 1-800-787-3224 (TTY) - A crisis intervention and referral phone line for domestic violence. (Texas Council on Family Violence)

State Coalition List - Directory of state offices that can help you find local support, shelter, and free or low-cost legal services. Includes all U.S. states, as well as the District of Columbia, Puerto Rico, and the Virgin Islands. (National Coalition Against Domestic Violence)

*Abusive relationships and domestic violence*
Domestic Violence Awareness Handbook - Guide to domestic violence covers common myths, what to say to a victim, and what communities can do about the problem. (U.S. Department of Agriculture)

Domestic Violence: The Cycle of Violence - Learn about the cycle of violence common to abusive relationships. (Mid-Valley Women’s Crisis Service)

*Warning signs and symptoms of domestic violence and abuse*
The Problem - Offers a checklist of behaviors and feelings that will help you assess whether you are in an abusive relationship. (National Coalition Against Domestic Violence)

Domestic Violence Warning Signs - Describes common warning signs that a woman is being emotionally abused or beaten. (Safe Place, Michigan State University)

*For men*
Intimate Partner Abuse Against Men - Learn about domestic violence against men, including homosexual partner abuse, sexual abuse of boys and male teenagers, and abuse by wives or partners. (National Clearinghouse on Family Violence, Canada)

*For gay men and women*
Abuse in Same-Sex Relationships - Describes myths about same-sex abuse; unique problems of the victims of same-sex abuse; and what society and professionals can do to help. (Education Wife Assault)

*For immigrant women*
Information for Immigrants - Domestic violence resources for immigrant women. En Espa?ol: Informaci?n para Inmigrantes. (Women’s Law Initiative)

*For teens*
Dating Violence - Guide to teen dating violence, including early warning signs that your boyfriend or girlfriend may become abusive. (The Alabama Coalition Against Domestic Violence)

Teens: Love Doesn’t Have To Hurt (PDF) - A teen-friendly guide to what abuse looks like in dating relationships and how to do something about it. (American Psychological Association)

*Delving deeper into domestic violence and abuse*
Violence Against Women - Domestic violence resource provided by the federal. Includes a list of state resources and a fact sheet on identifying abuse. (The National Women’s Health Information Center)

Minnesota Center Against Violence and Abuse - Electronic clearinghouse of information about domestic violence and abuse, including a searchable online library of articles.

*Source*: Helpguide.org: Mental Health, Relationships, Healthy Lifestyles, Aging


----------

